# Would you say this is a complete diet?



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I currently feed pre made raw (natural instinct mainly sometimes natures menu) with 2 meals a week raw meaty bones (for their teeth) and i give them ziwipeak liver treats.
But the pre made i currently feed has veg in and i know alot of people dont feed veg as they think its unnecessary. so i was wondering if i could feed prize choice raw frozen blocks instead of that as its just meat, bones and organs all ground up, As well at the rmb and liver treats. 

Heres the website for prize choice:

400g Frozen Minces - The Natural Food for Healthy Animals

Also it says on the packaging that they recommend feeding it with a good quality mixxer so does that suggest that it isnt complete? i thought it was a bad idea to feed raw meat and a mixxer/kibble together as they are digested at different rates?

Thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There's no organs or bone in those minces. That's the problem. Could you use them? Sure, but you will need to add some bony pieces and some organs. 

I like the minces and pre-mades if they are complete and ground with everything in them. If it's just ground lamb or turkey or chicken - I don't see the point as much. Your dog is perfectly able to grind up chunks of lamb or turkey or chicken with his teeth.  

If you can't find a minced product with organs and bone already in it, then stick with what you are doing.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

umm thats weird, ive just checked the website again and it says its only meat but i have 4 packs in the freezer and on the back it says it has meat, bone and organ in it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If it has meat, bone, and organ in it then it's fine to feed! I'd still do a raw meaty bone several times a week for dental health and recreational chewing.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------

